# A Piece of Wood Turning "Duck Calling" History



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

This wood lathe came from a dear friend of mine, and duck call manufacturer James "Cowboy" Fernandez. Cowboy as most of us call him at church became a good friend of mine a few years ago as we always seemed to talk about hunting and fishing before and after church services.

I've always wanted a wood lathe and after having the opportunity to sit at Cowboy's house and listen to him and his wife talk about their life of making duck calls from hand to semi-automated machines I finally asked him if he had an old lathe laying around his shop that he never used and would sell.

He invited me to his shop and we worked up a deal on this guy. He had it set-up to smooth off a few of his special wood calls since he had machines for most everything else.

I want to do what it takes to get it up and running so any help I can get would be appreciated to have a piece of Texas wood turning history. It might not be that old, it might be 50 years old, but to have something a dear friend had a passion to use is worth keeping going.

Any idea on brand and where to get parts? What do I need?

I didn't show the tools that he gave me that he claims are older than both of us.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I had an old Sears that looked a whole lot like that. Mine was circa 1980. The Craftsman logo was on the switch which your cover is gone. It also had tube for the rest to slide on as such as this one.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I agree it looks lie a old Craftman lathe.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Brian,

Does it have any model numbers or any ID. points, I will show this picture to another OLE timer I know that has worked his way around a lathe or two.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Found a photo of an old Craftsman lathe.


----------



## tybird (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree, It looks like an old Craftsman, or it could be an old Montgomery Ward lathe. Whatever it is, it is a piece of Duck calling history. "Cowboy" is a former world champion duck caller and a great call maker. If you ever want to sell it. Put me first on the list.


----------

